# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  مشکل در سامانه سما

## mohammadcccc

هنگام ورود به سامانه سما، خطای
"شما کد کاربری معتبری دریافت نکردید"
مشاهده می کنم.
کسی همچین مشکلی داشته تا به حال؟

----------

